# Brewing V60 Style



## ironypirate (Jan 26, 2016)

I don't have a very big kitchen, so space is at a premium for an actual machine at the moment. Most of my brewing is done with a V60, and as you can see, a bit of a Hario-addiction has followed...


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

You could do a lot worse than a Hario addiction - your set-up has a zen-like quality to it.


----------



## hendersong (Nov 26, 2015)

Almost identical to my own but mine isn't nearly so well laid out!


----------



## AMCD300 (Feb 11, 2016)

Cleanliness is next to Godliness, some say. I like the kettle.


----------

